# I need to find xp driver Wifi RTL8187B_WLAN_Adapter , someone can help me pls !



## likenoother84vt (Nov 24, 2008)

I have notebook Toshiba , model L45_S7423 , Origin Operating System is Windows Vista Home Premium . Now i want downgrade to Windows XP Professional , and i couldn't find driver for Wifi RTL8187B_WLAN_Adapter . Someone have driver for it ? Can share to me ? Pls pm me in forum. 
Thks you for read my message !


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, yu may not be able to find this drvier. I have a Toshiba also that came with Vista, and has the same wireless card. I did put XP on as a dual boot but the qifi was a reason I didn't go fully XP. 
From what I can see, the problem with all the drivers is that the wireless card is on the sound card or something like that. I'm not too sure how it is worked out, but even if you go get the offical realtek driver from their site and try to use that it just fails. 
I do believe that the driver file can be updated to work, but I wasn't able to find any and I don't know enough about driver files to do it myself. 
(This also seems to be a problem a with linux users as well)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
This may help you:
http://www.today.com/external.php?u...shiba-satellite-l45-s7423-updates/id-3272988/

Or

http://www.notebookforums.com/thread206321.html
Hope it helps,
Bill


----------

